# Cycle Update



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey heres my day 3 update for my cycle.

day 1: ammonia 0ppm, nitrite, 0ppm, nitrate 0ppm. pH 7.4-6

day 2: ammonia .25ppm, nitrite, 0ppm, nitrate 0ppm. pH 7.4-6

day 3: ammonia .50-75ppm, nitrite, 0ppm, nitrate 0ppm. pH 7.4-6

I took out the shrimp and put new shrimp into a nylon so it doesnt go all over my tank again. it was tough to collect. took me a while.

am I on the right track so far?

Ill post a 5 or 6 day update soon. whenever I'm free.

thanks!


----------

